# Triangle leather covered bottle...



## berrywine (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi , I am new here and my name is Cindy. I have been collecting thing's for about 20 years' now and love discovering the "new old"...I was hopeing I could get some professional opinions from this awesome site.I have had this bottle for about 17 years and can't find much about it, I keep running into dead ends... Any information would be greately appreciated. The only visible part of the glass is the top...I'm not having much luck...Thanks for looking...Have a good day...


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 9, 2012)

Hello Cindy,

 Welcome to the A-BN, and thanks for the photo of your bottle. I'm not picking up the motif of the leatherwork, aside from what looks like a Monk, or possibly Don Quixote.

 Could'ya take closer up photos, in natural light, please? Show us the glass, with any seams highlighted.

 These are frequently Spanish or Italian wines from the 20th Century.






From.


----------



## cannibalfromhannibal (Oct 9, 2012)

Surf is right on in my opinion.....had a couple similar I sold on ebay awhile back for about 20 bucks each. They had Shakespeare motifs in the leather and looked from about the 1920's and likely English? Yours almost looks like a Frederick Stearns triangular bottle but the Stearns have a slight arch in the shoulders, whereas yours is straight looking in the pic. Just in case they made a straight shouldered style I would suggest pressing down on the 3 edges as the Stearns is embossed on one of the edges. You should be able to detect embossing, if any, with some moderate pressure. Also I would try this on the panels in the likely case it is something else with embossing there. Hope this helps. Jack


----------



## berrywine (Oct 9, 2012)

The short bottle isn't mine and mine doesnt have a lid....


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 9, 2012)

Be that as it may, that is the same photo that you stuck up before.

 If you want to see the photo on the page, you need check the "Embed" button.




From.


----------

